# help with pic-pg2c



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to build a serial port programmer that will accept 40 pin pics as well as 28, 18, and 8. I found this one:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8
but the schematic confuses me for a couple of reasons:
1) the numbering of pins is all 1-20 and which sv# goes with which?
2) when I compared them to similar circuits and worked the wiring backwards from the 9-piin and the ICSP header I get more confused when I try to work out the Vdd and ground lines for where I "think?" these lines shoould be for 18/8 bit socket locations and it doesn't work out at all for me. I gather the 20 pins are laid out end to end though.
Could someone gaze at it and quickly verify the Vdd and grounds are OK and whack me up longside my head or just explain how the socketing works out??


----------

